# Mattia è. Mattia.



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Ho fatto brutti sogni stanotte.
Correvo. Correvo sempre. Qualcuno mi seguiva ma non vedevo chi. I contorni erano sfumati e questo, nel sogno, mi faceva dire.
_Ma perchè? Io sogno come vedere un film. Con tanto di musica. Storia completa. Con un inizio e una fine. Che cazzo è sta roba da incubo psicotico?_
E l'ansia aumentava. E correvo di più.
Mi sono svegliata grazie alla sveglia di Mattia, che si era dimenticato di spegnere.
Avrei voluto dormire ancora. Svegliarmi alle due di oggi pomeriggio. Caffè. E-cig. Piante. Tinta. Depilazione. E magari andare in cerca di un orchidea Papiotelinum ad un prezzo accettabile.
E invece. Otto e mezza.
Ho catapultato i gattacci via da me, mi sono infilata la maglia della tuta, messa in testa il cappuccio e andata in cucina.
-Ciao amore mio rachitico...-





  -Due cose. La prima: Spegni la tua cazzo di sveglia. La seconda: smettila, quando esci dal letto, di ammonticchiare le cazzo di coperte tutte addosso a me.-





-.........-





-Vuoi un caffè Mattia?-
-Dipende. Se me lo butto addosso bollente e poi mi picchi no.-
-Scusami.-
E hanno ricominciato ad uscirmi i lacrimoni. Plop. Plop. Plop.
-Nononononono tebe nononono, ti prego nononono.- si è alzato dalla sedia, mi ha tolto dalle mani il caffè. ha cominciato a baciarmi gli occhi. Leccarmi (si. Leccarmi) le lacrime,prendermi il viso tra le mani, strapugnarmi come se fossi stata di gomma. Plop.Plop.
Non riuscivo a parlare. A pensare. Sentivo solo le sue mani. la sua lingua leccosa.
E ho cominciato a sorridere -Mattia smettila, mi stai sbavando tutta, che schifo.-
-Zitta racchia.-
Mi ha tirato via il cappuccio, continuato nella sua opera bacio-leccata-strapugnata.
E intanto mi diceva -Siamo con l'acqua alla gola ma adesso è tutto nuovo. Ora andrà bene ne sono certo. E se abbiamo questa opportunità è merito tuo e solo tuo. Che in questi mesi ti sei sbattuta per una soluzione, dove io avrei mollato e mi sarei seppellito sotto un cipresso. Tu invece hai continuato, e hai avuto ragione. Ti prego tebe non perdere il sorriso, non perderlo. Io ti amo in una maniera che non hai idea e non posso vederti piangere è una coltellata, mi sento inutile, non so cosa fare...-
Plop. Plop.
-....tebe per favore guardarmi. Senti. Hai fatto un piano d'azione degno dei tuoi momenti migliori e sono rimasto colpito perchè sei riuscita a mettere nero su bianco obbiettivi fattibili, ti sei di nuovo trasformata, cambiando tutto.- 
Plop. Plop
-....Se molli tu io non ce la faccio. Non sono un leader, e tu lo sei invece, sei sempre tu che trascini tutti, io sono solo un supporter. Tebe ti prego...-
-...il...piano....d'azione...- plop,plop, sniff -non è....cambiato...-super plop e super sniff -...devo...solo....assorbire...la botta...lasciami piangere...devo fare fluire tutto. Da domani sono di nuovo io, ma oggi...lasciami piangere....-
-Non posso. Sto malissimo quando ti vedo così. Mi si spacca il cuore. Mi sento inadeguato e penso che non riesco a darti nemmeno la metà dell'aiuto che tu invece dai a me quando sto di merda. Mi fai sentire che il mio amore non ti basta, che siamo una coppia dove tu sei sempre un passo avanti perchè hai sempre la parola giusta con tutti e io invece no e...-
Ho aperto le cataratte piangiose. Non riuscivo a fermarmi. Ma non per me. Per lui. Che si sentiva inadeguato per non riuscire a darmi quella spinta che invece io do sempre.
E mi dispiaceva, perchè le nostre differenze, non sono da pesare e mettere su una bilancia.
Io sono così, non è una cosa che devo ricevere perchè io la faccio, ognuno è com'è.
Ho tentato di smettere di piangere ma. Niente.
Allora mi sono fatta abbracciare. Accarezzare di nuovo. Mi ha stritolata e...mi ha imprigionato la testa sotto la sua ascella in una presa da lotta greco-romana e  letteralmente trascinata in quella posizione fino in camera mentre io non avevo nemmeno la forza di ribellarmi, ma intanto...sorridevo.
Una matta. Piangevo. Sorridevo. Piangevo ancora.
Mi ha infilata sotto le coperte e si è messo vicino.
Di nuovo stretti.
-Facciamo l'amore...-  ha detto.
Ha cominciato a spogliarmi e io-Non mi sono lavata.-
-Meglio.-
Abbiamo fatto l'amore. Lentissimamente.
Mentre era dentro di me, sotto, mi accarezzava il viso e diceva -Prometti che adesso mangi tanto. Prometti.-
-Si.-
-Tu mi ami?-
-Si.-
-Quanto?-
-Tanto. Tantissimo. Tu sei. Tutto. Sei il mio uomo. Sei la mia metà della mela. Sei tu.-
Poi siamo rimasti li. Io sempre sopra. Tutta aderente. Ho chiuso gli occhi. 
Mi sono addormentata. Mi sentivo...non lo so. Sicura. Nessuno più mi inseguiva. Il suo odore nelle narici mi ha tranquillizzato. Il calore della sua pelle. Le sue braccia che mi tenevano stretta. 
Anni fa trovai un micino piccolo piccolo. Un randagino mezzo morto. Si tranquillizzava solo quando lo appoggiavo su di me, sopra il cuore. Forse sentiva il mio battito. E il calore.
E si scioglieva, rilassandosi.
Ero quel gattino stamattina.
Che si tranquillizzava con il cuore di Mattia. Che avevo nelle orecchie. Come il suo calore.
Come il suo pipino dentro di me. 
Ho dormito un ora così.
E lui non si è mosso.
Poi di nuovo svegli. Abbiamo preso il caffè.
-Vado al Flap a finire delle cose. Tu stai qui. Oggi la giornata è tua. E ti lascio sola.-mi ha sorriso.
Gli ho sorriso anche io rispondendo _grazie._
-Vado. Ci vediamo stasera. Sicura che...-
-Si.-
Ho apprezzato tanto il _lasciamento _sola.
Perchè non lo capisce. Quando lui sta male ha bisogno del circo togni intorno, mentre io ho bisogno solo di riequilibrarmi con me stessa.
Senza niente e nessuno intorno.

Oh cazzo.
Che lagna sono.
bene.
Ora bagno. Tinta. E un bel porno vintage.


----------

